# CCFL Cabling



## Jarkovskii (Jun 5, 2010)

I have just bought 2 red sharkoon CCFL but im going to send them back because their pink. i am ordering 2 blue ones and maybe two small 10cm red ones. The only problem is the cables are too short. 

Can anyone let me know whether ccfl connectors are the same as fan connectors.

If not is the Lamptron ccfl 300mm extension cable the only choice i have? There so expensive!!

Also i am putting blue lighting in the HAF-932 if anyone know a better colouring that looks awesome. :4-dontkno let me know

Thanks


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I dont know what country you are shopping from, but here are a few I found
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g6/..._Accessories-Cold_Cathode_-_Cables-Page1.html


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm sure performancepcs.com also has some they are based out of Florida. Here is what i found. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=72_109


----------

